# betta gill sticking out - Fin has passed on.



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well my betta has become quite sick and I am not to sure what to do with him . He seems to have a bloated stomach, white dots in the middle of his eyes and his right gill is sticking out at the top. I think that he is starting to tear about where the gill is sticking out. 
I have quarantined him for now in a one gallon and added a tbsp of salt. I know that this is not going to be enough but I am unsure of where to start as I don't want to be throwing different meds at him and have him die from that.
Thank you in advance, I know I should have dealt with it sooner but I was trying to keep him comfortable, when I took him out of the bigger tank he seemed to get stressed and stopped eating so I put him back in there and was doing frequent water changes.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmmm doesn't sound good.... a tablespoon of salt to one gallon is on the high side for betta's 

for treatment use 1 tsp per gallon....

The bloating can be from several different things.... Most likely it's dropsy, which doesn't have a high survial rate. What does his scales look like? Any pineconing?

You can use epson salt take 1/8 of a tsp of epson salt divide it into 5 equal portions and dose one of those portions per gallon. It'll help with the fluid retention. If it's just a bad cause of constipation you can stop feeding him and the epson salt will help clear him out.

If it is dropsy there your best bet is to dose either teatracylin... or Maracyn, Maracyn-Two combined. The survial rate of dropsy is low.... Sorry... : (


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz - do you think that that is what is causing the gill to stick out as well, I can move him to a 10 gallon to try treat him. I have maracyn - tc and e.m. erythromycin currently. 
I don't notice any pine-coning but when I had a fellow member over she said he had a small amount. He has had a swollen stomach for a few months now and I have cut back on the amount I have been feeding him to 3 - 4 pellets daily. 
I guess I will need to put some none salted water in the tank for him, I read that for treatment it is best to have 1tbsp per gallon.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

for a few months........ hmmmm.... I'd start treatment for dropsy right away. The salt isn't going to help him much right now. I'd get some epson salt and use that instead. Salt is great for fungus and velvet etc... not too good with the internal problems. In fact it could make internal problems worse.... Depends which organ is swelling and not working right.... I'd treat him with the maracyn! and Epson Salt ASAP!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Scholz for you help, but Fin has passed on during the night. 
I was doing a water change and accidentally sucked him up the hose, I think it was for the better though because he was suffering and I didn't have it in me to put him down. 
I have one more betta named Fenwick, I think that this is going to be it for me a bettas. I have a hard time with them. 
R.I.P Fin I hope I saved you from what you were in and had a better life while you were here.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Awww sorry to hear that.... I'm surprised he lasted as long as he did. Dropsy is almost always fatal. betta's can be prone to it. I'm going to have a couple gimpy betta's from my first breeding atempted. You're more than welcome to one of them in a month or so. As I will need to find them homes. Unless you don't want to get attached to a gimpy betta that probably won't live longer than a year....

Scholz


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well let me know when the time comes, I took in Fin and he was a gimpy one, In the pet store I don't know why they had him with another one but he was missing all his fins. Hence the name. I am sure at this point that I don't want anymore but you could let me know sooner.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

It'll be at least 4 more weeks till they are ready to be moved.... they are just learning to eat non live food now... and are still very small... But you'll be more than welcome to one... The only thing wrong with them is they have bent tails at the momment they may even grow out of it... but i doubt it... There are a couple non gimpy ones... but one of those is promised to another member and I'd also like to give a breeding pair to someone...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your betta, Candice. That's very sad.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to ask this... but where did you buy him? 
I have a few females bettas showing the same symptoms and am pretty sure that its something they came with.. Just curious if its the same place....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz - I think I am going to hold off on that one I need to get my tank and fish into better shape and I don't want to have to set up another one. Maybe you could come tell me what I am doing wrong lol, since I am just not getting it, and I know you are the fish keeper man. lol

Morainy - Thank you, yes I feel really guilty. I know though that he was already sick and suffering but I just wish I had nothing to so with it. 

Lynae - I got him about 10 months ago at Mr. Pets on commercial, he was not in good shape when I got him but his bloated belly he got while he was with me. I hope you can figure out what is wrong with your girls. Good Luck


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

This is not your fault.... Dropsy is a common problem with betta's. It can be either bacterial, viral or parasitic. There isn't anything you can do to really treat it as well... 

There is only one thing I can suggest in making a healthier tank. Cycling the tank not the filter. The tank itself is a stronger healthier enviroment when the tank itself is cycled. The filter just provides mechincal, water movement and additional biological filtration. The filter gets cleaned and handled all the time. Where as the tank is left untouched. It's my personal experiance that a cycled tank is much better than a cycled filter. Less chance of mini cycles and other problems because the tank can handle whatever you throw at it. This means patience, alot of it. Waiting and waiting and waiting till the tank is cycled well. 

If you want me to come over and help, I'd love to!

I bet i'll be able to talk you into another gimpy betta at some point!


----------

